# We need more Asian girl XWG



## assass3 (May 13, 2010)

Anyone agree?


----------



## Joel (May 13, 2010)

No we need more Asian woman WG.


----------



## IrishBard (May 13, 2010)

no, we just need more WG, full stop.


----------



## furious styles (May 13, 2010)

no, we just


----------



## Blackjack (May 13, 2010)

assass3 said:


> Anyone agree?



Whether or not we do, if you want to see it- start writing.


----------



## Nexis (May 13, 2010)

I say we need more cowbell.


----------



## Wild Zero (May 14, 2010)

**knock knock* Delivery for THIS THREAD
by Wild Zero​*
So you are with your Asian honey and you are making out when the phone rings. You answer it and the vioce says, "What are you doing with my daughter?" 

You tell you girl and she says, "My dad is dead." BUT WHO GIVES A FUCK ABOUT THE PHONE? So you feed your honey until she's huge.


_[Editor's note:]Ask and you shall receive With some "minor" editing the OP has his story thanks to this aspiring author_


----------



## Blackjack (May 14, 2010)

Wild Zero said:


> **knock knock* Delivery for THIS THREAD
> by Wild Zero​*
> So you are with your Asian honey and you are making out when the phone rings. You answer it and the vioce says, "What are you doing with my daughter?"
> 
> ...


----------

